# Pool Filter Sand



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm just wondering if anyone in the Vancouver area uses pool filter sand in their tanks (the really cheap, white sand), and where I could get some. I can't find it at any hardware stores and I'd like to use it in a few of my tanks. Also I've heard of people using blasting sand in their tanks (black, cheap sand), but I'm not sure if that's even available on this side of the border. Any information on where to buy either of these sands would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

There's nothing better than quartz-based white silica pool filter sand !
You can get it @ Langley By-Water - #10 Hwy.- (Langley By-Pass) @/near- approx. 206-7 th Ave. In Langley.
Should be around $13. for a 50 lb. bag - no name brand - #20 grade density - great stuff - it's all that I use.

Have a look if you care to see what it looks like:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/3RedSnakeSkins


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Perfect! That's exactly what I'm looking for. I'm going out to Langley some time soon, too, so that works nicely. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're out in North Burnaby, Imperial Paddock Pools have Lane Mountain brand white pool filter sand. I picked up a 50 pound bag there recently - call first, they have a limited supply.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks hp.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

wow beautiful discus/tank


----------

